# Great Beginner Woodworking Site



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Popular Woodworking has a section of it's site called "I Can Do That" and it has some nice beginner projects. They also have a downloadable manual where they explain all about the tools and techniques used in the projects. They update the manual every time they add a new tool or technique. The manual has a section on routers and routing. I think it's a worthwhile link for any beginning woodworker to check out. Some of the projects look like fun quick builds too! :yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Deb.

I will have to check it out.


----------



## bikeless (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link, think ill add some to my project list


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

Hmm....there were a few items there I want to make. Bookmarked that site. Thanks for the link!


----------



## tinman101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Help i can not get the link to work can any one help !!!!!


----------



## geekboy (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the info......


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Excellent link.... Thanks Deb!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Alan try this link.
Popular Woodworking - I Can Do That – Project Plans


----------



## tinman101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks Deb
What a great site nice one


----------



## usaimages (Feb 7, 2011)

So many projects - so little time.


----------

